# Hardrider Gr. M mit längerem Dämpfer



## mani.r (18. August 2006)

Servus Burschen.
Fährt jemand ne Hardride FR in Gr. M mit einem längeren Dämpfer 215 oder gar 222? Ohne das der Hinterreifen am Sattelrohr ansteht? Welche Lochkombi passt dann am besten?
Danke


----------



## TinglTanglTom (18. August 2006)

moin, wieso willst du so nen langen dämpfer ins bike bauen?
reicht dir das standart programm nich??
normal kannste mit 24" hinterrad eventuell mehr rausholen aber obs wer probiert hat? ka...vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (19. August 2006)

ja, normal langt es schon nur da sich mein DHX eh verabschiedet hat und ich mir grad einen neuen Dämpfer besorgen muss - warum nicht gleich etwas mehr!?!


----------



## El-Ollinero (19. August 2006)

Denke auch getreu dem Sprichwort "Never touch a running System" würde ich es dabei belassen.

Federweg ist nicht alles.

Habe z.Z. fast 250 mm und werde bald weniger haben und das ist auch gut so.

Kein Bock mehr auf Senfte.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (19. August 2006)

bin ich ganz deiner meinung..
möchte auch nichtmehr über 170mm federweg habn weil das zum ernsthaften fahren fast zu viel wird. kommt aber halt immer drauf an was man damit macht...
jedem des seine, aber manchmal ist weniger mehr...


----------



## rsu (19. August 2006)

Hab manchmal nen 222er Vanilla RC in meiner M Sau. Fahre 24" HR bei kurzem Radstand, da schlägt nix an. Dämpfer ist dann unten im untersten Loch, sonst passt er nicht rein. Angeblich soll der 222er nicht bei allen M Rahmen passen, also mal den Meterstab anlegen


----------



## Blackholez (18. September 2006)

Jep ich hab ne M fahre 24 Zoll und hab den 220er Fox RC drin. Das geht. Er hängt in der Wippe im mittleren Loch (ich hab ne alte Wippe drin.) 

Zur - Macht-das-denn-Sinn Diskussion. Klar muss ich da schon auch am Dämpfer mit ner anderen Feder werkeln dammit der etwas straffer wird. Aber ich finds klasse und komm damit auch noch selber hoch. Sprich es geht auch zum treten. 

cu


----------



## mani.r (18. September 2006)

Hab es mit einem Längeren probiert. Also 26" geht auf gar keinen Fall wenn dann 24" und auch nicht in jeder Position.

Hatte jetzt den 200er DHX drinnen und da ging schon das Hinterrad leicht am Satterlrohr an mit nem 2,6er Gazza JR.

Dafür ist mir am Samstag der DHX oben an den Hülsenaufnahmen gerissen mit recht viel Ölverlust und vollem Programm.

Naja, jetzt kommt erstmal ein manitou 6 way rein bis ich meinen dhx von Toxoholics wieder bekomme.

Thema Federweg - für bikepark soviel wie möglich. Im Herbst wenn es ans Freeriden geht und selber gekurbelt werden muss dann so wenig wie möglich. Ist eh schon viel beim Hardride.

Hoffe mal, daß Toxoholics keinen Stress macht und ich recht schnell meinen Dämpfer wieder bekomme.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (18. September 2006)

manitou is eh besser, lass den mal lieber drin ;-)
solang du mit couchfeeling glücklich bist is ja gut und viel glück mit dem dhx beim service

grüße


----------



## mani.r (24. September 2006)

ja tom - der mantiou geht echt viel feiner. spricht sehr sauber an im vergleich zum dhx3
dhx hab ich auch wieder bekommen von toxoholics. war zwar nicht einfach aber wurde nach div telefonaten auf garantie getauscht. passt soweit, trotzdem wird der manitou drinne bleiben. 
wobei ich mit der einbaulänge von 190 nicht ganz zugrieden bin. 200 waren von der geometrie schon besser mit der 888.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (26. September 2006)

nagut mit der 888 wird alles ziemlich stark gestreckt...
und welches loch haste denn die wippe gehängt? oben oder unten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (26. September 2006)

hab den dämpfer ins untere loch geschraubt an der wippe und unten an das zweite von vorne. 
somit hat es mir am besten gepasst.
leider muss die 888 wieder raus und die 66 rein (die schon fast verkauft war), da die 888 fette riefen im tauchrohr hat und das nach 2x fahren.

werden den 6way dann in das obere loch hängen. dann wären es 170 mm und das passt dann am besten zur 66. 

im moment habe ich halt nicht so viel glück mit den parts aber was solls. der rahmen passt und macht viel spaß.


----------



## Blackholez (27. September 2006)

Hey ich weiss ja nicht ob das nur meine Meinung ist - aber der 6way ist doch voll fürn A..... - Funzt ja wirklich null -  dafür hab ich dann doch mein Hardtail.


----------



## rsu (27. September 2006)

Blackholez schrieb:


> Hey ich weiss ja nicht ob das nur meine Meinung ist - aber der 6way ist doch voll fürn A..... - Funzt ja wirklich null -  dafür hab ich dann doch mein Hardtail.



Immer wieder diese pauschalen Urteile. Bringt doch keinem was


----------



## Blackholez (28. September 2006)

Hmm ich weiss nicht was daran ein pauschales Urteil ist. Ich fahr nen Fox RC mit ner passenden Feder der spricht super an ich kann damit ohne Wippen den Berg rauf fahren (klar nicht im Wiegetritt) und mit ner bomben Traktion runter. Ich hatte einen 6way drin mit ner passenden Feder und das war einfach n scheiss Setting. Und komischer Weise bin ich nicht der einzigste - da frag ich mich was ist daran n pauschales Urteil? Ich hab n 3/4 Jahr gedacht ich bin zu doof das Ding richtig einzustellen bis mir gesagt wurde der Dämpfer ist perfekt eingestellt. Und da stellt sich mir die Frage wenn ich mit so nem trägen Hinterbau unterwegs bin - dann fahr ich mein Hardtail dann weiss ich auf was ich mich einlasse. 

Ok dann jetzt ein sehr unpauschales Urteil 

beim Pedallieren wippt er trotzdem dafür arbeitet er beim runterfahren nicht wirklich engagiert. Ok Ok vielleicht für ne CrossCountryFeile n akzeptabler Dämpfer aber dafür ist er dann wieder zu schwer. 
Ok zufrieden und ausfühlich genug? cu


----------

